# new girl on last day of 2WW and going mad ~



## chica1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi I have just joined the site as really need help not to go mad, I am on my first IVF and on my last day of my 2WW. I haven't bought my pee stick yet, in case it is bad luck and in case I was tempted to test early.

I am sure it hasn't worked as my boobs have stopped hurting and I don't feel pregnant at all (well no signs), so trying to prepare myself for tomorrow but know if it is bad news I will be devastated. This is the hardest thing I have ever done and can't believe how emotional I feel.

Any advice on what to do today to try to calm myself down would be great

Kind Regards

Chica


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Chica

Just wanted to say welcome to FF I'm sure you will get loads of support and helpful info from the girls.  good luck for your test tomorrow hope its a big fat positive for you     

I'm sure someone will come along and point you in the right direction to relevant threads

Shelley x


----------



## chica1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Shelley,

Thanks ever so much for your mail, I am so glad I have found FF I can't stop reading it today, it is great to know you aren't on your own and others feel the same as well. I will keep you posted on tomorrow (fingers crossed) 

Suzy


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Chica

You're way ahead of me in the game so I can't offer much advice except that everyone on this site will be rooting for you    so keep posting on FF!  

Couldn't just cut and run after reading your post without wishing you LOADS OF LUCK for that BFP!  

Liss x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Suzy 

  on getting this far! 
Whatever the outcome tommorow, be assured FF will be here for you 
you will wonder what you did before FF  to calm yourself down, just stay logged on read & post and check out G&B 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

2WW, Ladies in Waiting -
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  & A     


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## NLL (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Suzy,

Try to surround yourself with people so that you don't sit and brood all afternoon/evening (I do this myself so know how it feels!!)  

I'm sure it must be just horrible waiting and waiting but try to stay positive. 

This site is great and the people are lovely, it will help you immensely.

Good luck for the next few days. I will say a little prayer for you before I go to sleep.

Keep us all posted. 

Niki x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day tomorrow. 

Emma
x x x x


----------



## chica1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all of your lovely messages, I am so glad I joined FF. 

Sadly I did my test this morning and if was a BFN. Can't quite believe how numb I feel, trying not to cry as still have work to contend with (at least I am working from home today) so my colleagues can't see my red swollen eyes.  This is far harder than I thought it would be, even though you convince yourself it hasn't worked to see it in front of you is devastating.


----------



## calamity (Sep 26, 2007)

HELLO

Good luck for tomorrow hope today goes quickly for you!

Im new as well and still trying to figure out what im doing with this!


Jayne


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Chica,  So sorry to hear your news   was hoping it would be good news for you.  Take care of yourself and your DH

Love Shelley x


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

Chica,

so sorry for your BNF, i havent been through IVF but having been TTC for over 3 years I know how heartbraking it can be. Take care of yourself today and take solice in ff  
sending you   for the future

sharaXX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *chica1* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Chica
So sorry to hear of your bfn. Even when you know the odds are against you it hurts so much. Do give yourself time to grieve for your little embie and your hopes... so precious. We're about to start on our 3rd icsi - soon you'll feel ready yourself to have another go. It will happen one day
Thinking of you
Big hugs
fluffyx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Chica1,

  Just would like to say welcome to fertility friend its a great site for advice and support, its been a great help to 

  me   and hope you find it good too!

  I'm so sorry to hear about your   sending you a big   and look after yourself honey.



                                                    Take care

                                                  Strawberries xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am so sorry to read your news, I hope that you find comfort and support at this difficult time, dont give up, just take some time before jumping back on the rollercoaster

Negative cycle -
CLICK HERE

Take Care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Chica,

I'm so sorry you read your news - you must be devastated. Wishing you loads of luck and strength for the future.   

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## chica1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you for the lovely emails it really does make it easier when you know you are not alone in this.

Tuesday was horrible - managed to take the afternoon off work as I was worried I might say or write the wrong thing as I was getting more and more stroppy with colleagues. This  meant I could then do lots of crying and a very good friend provided lots of comfort food and wine. AF appeared in full force yesterday which has actually helped to accept this cycle is over.

I am actually feeling quite positive today and have decided to give myself a couple of months before thinking about any more treatment.   

FF is a fantastic site and helped me so much over the last couple of days so thank you again. I will definitely be staying logged on and I wish you all luck with current and future treatments.



love

Suzy 

PS - can't seem to get my emoticons to work !!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Suzy, welcome to Fertility Friends.

So sorry to hear about your BFN this week 

Have you checked out the negative cycle boards? I think you will find many ladies there who will empathise with how you are feeling right now.

*Negative cycle ~ *CLICK HERE

Loads of luck wiht your review and future tx.

C~x


----------

